# Streamlight Ultra-Stinger switch failure



## zx7dave (Nov 12, 2008)

Hi the switch on my Ultra Stinger does not click anymore. It seems to be stuck in the "on" position. Has anyone experienced this? Any ideas for repair?


----------



## DonShock (Nov 12, 2008)

I had the same problem with mine about a year ago. Just a simple swithc replacement was needed. I opted for a quick $11 switch buy from Optics Planet. But I believe this would be covered by the Streamlight warranty if you are willing to lose the light for a while for factory service.


----------



## zx7dave (Nov 12, 2008)

Is the switch easy to install that you got from optics planet?


----------



## DonShock (Nov 12, 2008)

Yep, pretty easy install and it came with fairly detailed instructions. But basically, you remove the screws, use a dowel to push the switch from the bottom while prying in the lock tabs on the top, and the switch pops out. Reverse the process for install. A little care is needed to prevent pinching and damaging the rubber boot, but not very difficult.


----------



## EvilPaul2112 (Nov 12, 2008)

If you have a streamlight dealer near you they will replace it. Check for Police or Fire equipment stores/dealers in your area.


----------



## rureal.too (Jan 15, 2012)

I disassembled the switch and reassembled after cleaning the contacts and fixed it. The switch just starts working after it is apart in my case. The switch is held together by the large spring, when putting back together make sure the end of the spring contacts the copper contact.


----------

